# Auto Stop inoperable after repairs



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

According to an article I read in a trade magazine, the Start/Stop system may become inoperable after a system repair or any service where the 12 volt battery negative cable was disconnected. A DIC message will not be displayed and no DTCs will be set.

To correct this, the learn procedure needs to be completed on the Battery Sensor Module. It will be necessary to park the vehicle for three hours, after the vehicle's system sleep cycle, to allow the procedure to complete.

The Battery Sensor Module Battery State Information can be found in the ECM>Data Display>Stop/Start System Data. If the parameter reads "Available", the learn procedure has been completed. If "Not Available" appears, the learn procedure is required to enable stop/start operation. When this is completed, crank the engine to update the data display from "Not Available" to "Available".

I bring this up because I recall reading here on the forum that someone stated their Stop/Start did not work (perhaps due to previous service work?). Also, for those who don't like the Stop/Start system, might it be possible to disable it by disconnecting the negative battery terminal.? Finally, this article did not state what the actual learn procedure is, to get the Stop/Start system functioning again. What is the procedure? Does anyone know?


----------

